# CPU fan runs almost all the time in full speed on my laptop?

## hamperhd

Hi dudes,

I installed gentoo (kel 2.6.20) on my Acer 5502 laptop: 1.73GHz Pentium M 740 

Other things seem fine, however the CPU fan keep running almost all the time in full speed. The noise is annoying.

The speed reduced very seldomly. (When I am typing this, the speed of fan reduced, however this is the only case during

last 12 hours.) Even I left my laptop over my desk for several hours without any tasks. It still run in full speed in allmost all the time.  

I rc-update acpid to boot level 

I also load modules acpi_cpufreq, cpufreq_ondemand, cpufreq_powersave, cpufreq_userspace

However when I try to modprobe speedstep-ich, speedstep-centrino, I got the following errors,

"Error inserting speedstep_ich (/lib/modules....../speedstep-ich.ko): No such device"

And

"Error inserting speedstep_ich (/lib/modules....../speedstep-centrino.ko): Device or resource busy"

I am not sure whether there is something wrong with my ACPI and I tested:

cat /proc/acpi/event

The output is " cat: /proc/acpi/event: Device or resrouce busy"

Then I checked "fuser -v /proc/acpi/event" and the output is 

"

/proc/acpi/event: root   7854   f....    acpid

"

looks ok. 

Can someone help me through?

Thanks in advance!

hamp,

----------

## kfiaciarka

although I have turionx2 based laptop I try give you some advise:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_CPU_Frequency_Scaling

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> (...)First you'll need to make sure that ACPI is included in your kernel
> 
> You'll also need to enable your system's clock adjustment drivers.  

 

You can try to compile them statically [*], and and the end emerge cpufrequtils and set ondemand governor in /etc/conf.d/cpufrequtils.

This should work for you I suppose  :Smile: 

----------

## hamperhd

kfiaciarka:

Thank u so much. It does work.

p.s: It seems that I have all the required modules and cpufrequtils before. However, I didn't set the governor. Now it works at 800MHz properly.

----------

